# Coolermaster ATCS 840 Case



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 26, 2009)

Heyy 
I'm getting a 'Coolermaster ATCS 840 Case' and i was wondering if i should mod it and if it'll be easy. I have never case modded before but i have an idea with squares of tinted glass (attachment). Note the colours on the attachment are the colours of the tinted glass in that pattern on the side of the case if it will be easy to do! 


Chhera


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 26, 2009)

The ATCS840 has very thin left and right panels so they should be extremely easy to cut. However if you do cut them since they are very thin they may produce more noise so you have to weigh everything. Plus because the top is virtually open with the dual 230mm fans be careful not to place very noisy parts inside.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont mod an aluminum case, they are very hard to work with, also why mod such an expensive case? Buy something cheaper then mod it


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 27, 2009)

ok ill just mod my dads peice o shit!


----------



## vladmire (Apr 27, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> ok ill just mod my dads peice o shit!



that'll be a good choice and if you mess with it, it'll still be fine.  go and practice that shit..


----------



## icon1 (May 7, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> ok ill just mod my dads peice o shit!



CM ATCS 840 is a pretty good case, seems to have a good layout one of my favorite case from CM besides the Cosmos S

darn! would also love to mod one of this


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 7, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> The ATCS840 has very thin left and right panels so they should be extremely easy to cut. However if you do cut them since they are very thin they may produce more noise so you have to weigh everything. Plus because the top is virtually open with the dual 230mm fans be careful not to place very noisy parts inside.



Really? That sucks. I was thinking about picking one of these up. My Antec 1200 is pretty noisey and I don't want a case that looks like it's made of 100% plastic. How loud do you figure it would be with 2 3000rpm ultra kaze fans and a couple of 1900rpm scythe slipstreams? It's such a sexy case and airflow seems pretty good. I really wanted one.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 7, 2009)

I cant tell you how noisy it will be, but it will be noisy.


----------

